

Greece's new currency - jobeirne
http://www.freakonomics.com/2012/03/22/greeces-new-currency/

======
willvarfar
The Wörgl experiment shows how effective these alternative currencies can be:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%B6rgl#The_W.C3.B6rgl_Exper...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%B6rgl#The_W.C3.B6rgl_Experiment)

~~~
gee_totes
Also, the United States went through a period of scrip currency during the
Great Depression (though it wasn't quite a 'Miracle Experiment'). See the
second image down for an example:
[http://americanhistory.si.edu/exhibitions/small_exhibition.c...](http://americanhistory.si.edu/exhibitions/small_exhibition.cfm?key=1267&exkey=143&pagekey=246)

------
gee_totes
Does anyone have more information on Tems? I read about this yesterday on the
Guardian ([http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/mar/16/greece-on-
breadl...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/mar/16/greece-on-breadline-
cashless-currency)).

I'm wondering how inflation would play out in Tems.

